# My 200SX SE-R!



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's a few pics i took today....let me know what ya think  Coming soon is Teins suspension & black leather seats.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love:
the corners
the custom grille
the wheels

the whole damn thing


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

that screams out "please drop me!" ..besides that, *WOW*!!!:fluffy:

(i think the gap looks especially big b/c of how your car is sitting..probably wouldnt look as bad on flat ground)


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> that screams out "please drop me!" ..besides that, *WOW*!!!:fluffy:
> 
> (i think the gap looks especially big b/c of how your car is sitting..probably wouldnt look as bad on flat ground)


lol yea...thats what i say everytime i look at my car! I'm gonna drop it on some Teins pretty soon. I was gonna get them this month but now i'm saving up to go to Japan in August so now its kinda on hold unfortunately.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

PK_Rider said:


> Here's a few pics i took today....let me know what ya think  Coming soon is Teins suspension & black leather seats.



Nice, very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Drop it! :cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Car looks really nice. And as 02bluespec mentioned, you need to drop it!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i really REALLY like it... what paint did u use for ur wheels?? since im re-doing my rims, i was considering black instead of gunmetal. the corners look real good too. i think u shouldve kept the taillights with the amber to match the fronts. im not gonna tell u to drop it since EVERYONE has already told u very clean car.

btw...
















SLAM DAT MOFO!!  (i had to say it)


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

What brand of paint did you paint the corners with? Did you paint both sides of the lense?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good.
Sweet black B14 that's begging to 

be


dropped!!! :fluffy: 

You'll love it when those Teins get on there.


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments......for the rims I used duplicolor high heat engine paint that i got from auto zone for like 5 bucks per can....you'll need two cans. For the corners i used Krylon stained glass paint & i only painted the outside of the lens. I used 6 coats of paint & like 4 clear coats.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice ! looks stealthy. 
Do you think you can do a write up on the amber corners???. I have been trying to track down a lucino but they seem nearly impossible to find. 
:thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice  :cheers: :fluffy: 

(looks like my cousins house in the background, but I think he lives in Palmdale.)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey! wheres the antenna! haha jk


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

Rodrigo said:


> very nice ! looks stealthy.
> Do you think you can do a write up on the amber corners???. I have been trying to track down a lucino but they seem nearly impossible to find.
> :thumbup:


not much to it. But a can of Krylon stained glass paint from Micheals, take your corners out & tape off the areas that dont get sprayed, clean the lens, & spray away! I used 6 coats of paint you'll want to buy some good clear coat too.


----------



## Sweet RB25DET (Mar 14, 2004)

where the front mount ppl????????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like it ! now get some crystal headlight to match !


----------

